# The current job im fixing ...terrible



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

So this home owner calls me and i went to price the taping job and oh my ... drywall was butchered and taping was started by putting tape everywhere.. but upside down ! 

gaps at corners, drywall needs to be shaved before putting corner beads, so i said.. 

all paper needs to be taken off, it was taken off and i started today .. wawaweewa ...

injoy ! http://youtu.be/xY7lOg1angE


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

fixed today..


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

BOBTHEFIXER said:


> So this home owner calls me and i went to price the taping job and oh my ... drywall was butchered and taping was started by putting tape everywhere.. but upside down !
> 
> gaps at corners, drywall needs to be shaved before putting corner beads, so i said..
> 
> ...


U must b lucky!!
That's an every day job about here!:yes:


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

that's the perfect job to check your skills if you can do it you're a pro :yes: if not you might consider another path in life


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

Id be cussing like a drunken sailor! Looking good bob.


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Looks like hes a pro looks 1000100010 times better one time I went to see a job he had a bunch of 12 x 12 peices around windows lol


----------



## BNW TAPING (Apr 8, 2014)

i see one of those once a week homeowners trying to finish a week i did one for a friend the other week i re screwed every sheet and replaced some to help eliminate some joints lots of mud!!!


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

did a full house like that about a month ago...the one I did was sanded and most of it was primered ! removed all the tape and started over.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Once your done with the bottom of that stairwell Bob....You'll have that one whipped !!!! :yes: We need to stop calling them Basements !!

We should call them Bead rooms!


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

drywall guy158 said:


> did a full house like that about a month ago...the one I did was sanded and most of it was primered ! removed all the tape and started over.


Ouch!! 

I let the home owner pull the tape off ! And chrged $ 100 to shave the outside corners and deal with the screws


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

VANMAN said:


> U must b lucky!!
> That's an every day job about here!:yes:


Everyday!? Then i guess you dont enjoy finishing ever! 

I did a job last week , where i tried my homax 1st time, it was all 12s, i counted 7 butt jounts & 18 flats! And less than 8ft ceiling. 

That one i loved, worked 4 hours a day.


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

first coat on joints, 2nd on beads..


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

Looking good!
How do you do your butts. Once down the middle on first coat and split the tape on finish coat?


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

BOBTHEFIXER said:


> Everyday!? Then i guess you dont enjoy finishing ever!
> 
> I did a job last week , where i tried my homax 1st time, it was all 12s, i counted 7 butt jounts & 18 flats! And less than 8ft ceiling.
> 
> That one i loved, worked 4 hours a day.


Not everyday but there is some shocking sh*t 2 deal with!!:yes:
But that just pushes the prices up!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

VANMAN said:


> Not everyday but there is some shocking sh*t 2 deal with!!:yes:
> But that just pushes the prices up!!:thumbsup:


The price is up, we agree on this. :thumbup:


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Magic said:


> Looking good!
> How do you do your butts. Once down the middle on first coat and split the tape on finish coat?


Honestly not the same slways but most of the time i go sides then middle for all 3 coats.


----------



## MUDBONE (Dec 26, 2011)

BOBTHEFIXERUPPER! Nice!


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Lol at the Borat quote on the first post  "wawaweewa"


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

BOBTHEFIXER said:


> first coat on joints, 2nd on beads..


 Looking good. In first photo. I would just double the butt with a 12" but incorparate it into the angle. Skim tight and done. Thank god summer is almost here and I have new houses lined up. Taping other peoples crap just plain sucks. This week i spent 6 hours repairing the short walls and ceiling on a tiled stand up shower. FN brutal


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

thefinisher said:


> Lol at the Borat quote on the first post  "wawaweewa"


You got that right lol " i like "


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Tomorrow im sanding it, ill take photoes of the whole thing then.


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

Looks good bob. Good way to test your skills.


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Finished..


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

just to compare how it was butchered before..


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bob..That looks AWESOME!!!:yes:


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks pal... Customer is happy and im happy.


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Seeing those sharp corners and angles makes me want to *** lol


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

:thumbup: nice bob !!!!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Sharp looking work Bob.


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

Looks like you made chicken soup out of chicken crap.


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

scottktmrider said:


> Looks like you made chicken soup out of chicken crap.


I could go for some chicken soup made from chicken crap


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

moore said:


> Bob..That looks AWESOME!!!:yes:


Yep. BobtheFixer is really BobtheFinisher.


----------

